# New Smarter Drones



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it me or is this really getting scary?!? Smarter, Deadlier Drones Mapped Out in Defense Plan


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, "Sky Net" is on the way....
I am going to have to look at ways to defeat these new things. The smaller drones are relatively simple to put down but these bigger "autonomous" drones are going to be a little more problematic.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

A big machine that decides for itself how and when to kill and to think at one time they wanted to ban shotguns from warfare.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

What is a typical altitude to fly a drone? I don't think I have ever seen one in person but with the continuing expansion of government and reduction in our privacy rights it is something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

"Drones that can decide for themselves" 
*NO!!*


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most drones fly at altitudes above 10000 feet - search altitudes are typically 30000 and the "orbit" altitude depends on the action to be taken. They are typically out of small arms range but a good home made rocket can get that high and with a rudimentary IR guidance system take one down. Most of them use two cycle engines so the engine heat signature is clearly there. It would not take a high explosive warhead to take one out just a good hit with a blast equal to a shotgun slug would do it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm more worried about smarter cameras than smarter drones.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I wonder how sensitive they are to IR and UV light. They don't use them for navigation but if they were blinded what good would they be? 

Another thought how hard is it to jam the GPS signals with a local radio? If they don't know where they are do they go back to base on "memory"?

The inertial guidance system would be very hard to "bend" but taking out the "electronics package" should be relatively easy. They cant "harden" the drone for impacts - and there is no need to because there is no pilot in danger. That package would be located just to the rear of the camera with the rest of the guidance system above it. So, the engine is in the rear and an easy target and the electronics is in front - a bit more difficult to hit that places the fuel in the middle of the fuselage. I will have to do a bit more research but I think that an educated team could "de-throne" the drones.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I worry more about the little ones they can fly down chimneys.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh no - Santa drones?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: MrsInor, stop it! you make my sides hurt!


----------

